# Pretty slick for loose powder muzzy guys.



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats one of those “why didn’t I think of that” things. Nice idea.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bobk would need a 6 pack of those to hit his target 😆


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

still using those old ones from the 80/90s


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I only need one!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Bobk would need a 6 pack of those to hit his target 😆


Do I need to post your video from muzzy season? All my deer have one hole in them. How about yours? 🤔😬


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Do I need to post your video from muzzy season? All my deer have one hole in them. How about yours? 🤔😬


Don't forget to include the pics of the poor neighbors house that looks like Swiss cheese.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> Do I need to post your video from muzzy season? All my deer have one hole in them. How about yours? 🤔😬


Sounds like folklore...


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

fastwater said:


> Don't forget to include the pics of the poor neighbors house that looks like Swiss cheese.


All that is hear say. Bullets could have come from anywhere.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

loweman165 said:


> All that is hear say. Bullets could have come from anywhere.


I s'pose you're right. 
Just seems odd all the holes are on the side of the house that connects with Bob's property.
Bob will have to chime in with the details as he is the one that the neighbor got ahold of the day it sounded like World War 3 broke out and his house got shot up.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Well if there's no video, it didn't happen.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

loweman165 said:


> Well if there's no video, it didn't happen.


Sounds like Bob may have that covered...



bobk said:


> Do I need to post your video from muzzy season? All my deer have one hole in them. How about yours? 🤔😬


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

loweman165 said:


> Well if there's no video, it didn't happen.


True, there is no video of the giant yearling that was mag dumped on with the 10mm Lego kit. Muzzy video? Different story. Too bad I don’t know how to load from YouTube. The video of the house being all shot up from the mighty yearling killing Ezbite is still in the police department’s custody. Pending final lawsuit. 

Dang Ezbite always high jacking my threads.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

loweman165 said:


> All that is hear say. Bullets could have come from anywhere.


When he shoots they do come from anywhere. High, low , left and right.


----------

